# Is this Appropriate?



## ravickery03 (Jan 17, 2009)

When I was shopping for gun grips for my M9 and came across the following picture:







Do you think that the Square and Compasses belong on a gun? I have conflicted feelings about it (see my blog) but was wondering what some of the brothers here thought.

-Bro Vick


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 17, 2009)

Texas Penal Code Â§46.15 states nonapplicability for unlawfully carrying a weapon if the person is _"traveling"_.  Up until recently the legal definition of _"traveling"_ had always been a mystery.  Perhaps masonic grips are very fitting in Texas 

Hogue

Crimson Trace


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 17, 2009)

I for one see no problem.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 17, 2009)

i see no problem with it either


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish I could find some for my Single Actions for CAS shooting!!!


----------



## js4253 (Jan 17, 2009)

They look nice.  I don't have a problem with them.  Texas history has seen alot of Masons carrying gun.


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 17, 2009)

js4253 said:


> They look nice.  I don't have a problem with them.  Texas history has seen alot of Masons carrying gun.



The question wasn't about Masons carrying guns it was about the square and compasses being on a gun itself.  To me it seems contradictory, but I maybe reading too much into it

-Bro Vick


----------



## jwardl (Jan 17, 2009)

Samuel Colt was a mason, btw.

I see no contradiction. I suppose it depends greatly upon your attitude toward guns.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 17, 2009)

"...reprehend with justice."


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 17, 2009)

Just another tool with which to do the Lord's work!  ;-)


----------



## RJS (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no problems with it, I like 'em.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Un-common gavel


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2009)

a modern tylers sword?  (ok a stretch I know)


----------



## Scotty32 (Jan 18, 2009)

We made the WM laugh and used a display grenade instead of a sword one time.


----------



## KD5NM (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it. Firearms are not necessarly immoral or illegal.


----------



## cale (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep I sure do, as a masson we should be and are (in my openion) obligated to protect and defend those who need and deserve our protection. The massonic symbol says I am a man of honnor, a man of comittment and a man of courage.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2009)

Buy em!

BTW, do they make them for the Ruger K-P90??


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 18, 2009)

ravickery03 said:


> The question wasn't about Masons carrying guns it was about the square and compasses being on a gun itself.  To me it seems contradictory, but I maybe reading too much into it
> 
> -Bro Vick



There is much moral responsibility required in carrying a gun, even during war.  Let it be a reminder to your obligations.


----------



## ragged tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

When I think of guns, the first descriptive words that come to mind are: sporting & defense.  I just don't have a negative perception of guns, so I would be completely fine with seeing the square and compass displayed on a firearm.  

But, I guess it just depends on one's individual feeling toward guns.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 19, 2009)

I think so.. ! I have seen a lot of Civil War guns and swords with the Masonic symbols on them.. !


----------



## owls84 (Jan 19, 2009)

This was a great post. I do not mind the grips with the symbols. I look at it as no different than a Masonic emblem on a pocket knife. I actually know a guy who bought these for a 1911 Colt and gave it to his Dad as a gift. 

However, after seeing this post I think I can see where some may have an issue and it just shows me that just because I may love or enjoy something it may offend another.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 19, 2009)

It's understandable how someone who sees a firearm as an instrument of evil would think the grips inappropriate.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Jan 19, 2009)

I've heard the same discussion with tatoos.  I have no problem with either.  I look at a square and compass being on a gun as the same as a Mason wearing a Masonic ring.  Its Pride and personal choice, and I'm sure it looks good to.  It would only be inappropriate if a person were not a Mason, and I can think of circumstances that even that would be OK.  For instance the gun being handed down to a son.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 19, 2009)

Jebeling & Wignut, you're right on the money! Hanging upon my mantle is my Grand Father's KT sword... it's got Masonic symbols all over it. The sword is the rifle or side arm of hundreds of years ago. Read the degrees of the Counsel of Kadosh (degrees 19 - 30) of the Scottish Rite. There are few things more Masonic in nature than to take up arms and defend to the death truth, justice, and liberty. 

"you do understand, don't you, that a soldier can be at least as useful as a bushel of wheat?" - William F. Buckley, Jr.


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2009)

i think the BEST idea i've ever heard of for a lodge fund raiser was a CHL course that a member put on.

in terms of appropriate, absolutely.  it could be a great family heirloom, in my opinion.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 20, 2009)

In my opinion carring a weapon is an awesome respoinsibility and anyway you can remind yourself to use the weapon with temperance, prudence and true justice I say go for it but if it makes you hesitate in anyway having the S&C on your firearm I would leave them off untill I felt 100% comfortable with them.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 20, 2009)

JTM said:


> i think the BEST idea i've ever heard of for a lodge fund raiser was a CHL course that a member put on.
> 
> in terms of appropriate, absolutely.  it could be a great family heirloom, in my opinion.



And we are looking to having more in the future. We will definitley keep you Brothers posted


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice.  Where did you get those?


----------



## RJS (Jan 21, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> And we are looking to having more in the future. We will definitley keep you Brothers posted



I would be interested in taking it!


----------



## xxxxxxl (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those at all!


----------

